# Dump Bed Pick Ups.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone have a dump bed pickup?


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

Just turned my 96 dodge ram 2500 into a dump bed. By far the best money spent on my truck. Only had it for a couple weeks and i think its already payed for itself. Best part is you wouldnt know that it dumps untill it starts to go up. Id recomend them to anyone
Evan


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Where did you get your "kit" or parts that you used? I've always wanted a dump bed, but never looked into it completely.


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

This is the kit I bought dump kit 
If i were to do it again I would propably give the kit that northern tool sells a good look. This kit had some quirks and is home made and some of the parts I thought I could have made better. But i am anal about anything I put on my truck. I will try to get some pictures of my dump and put them up for you guys.
Evan


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

here are some pictures of my truck with the dump


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

another


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

couple more


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

more


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

again


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

last one hope you enjoyed


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

GREAT pics! Having a dump bed like that must be really practical for hauling mulch, dirt, and other pain in the neck stuff that normally must be shoveled out. How did you deal with the fuel tank filler neck?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killed300ex _
> *Just turned my 96 dodge ram 2500 into a dump bed. By far the best money spent on my truck. Only had it for a couple weeks and i think its already payed for itself. Best part is you wouldnt know that it dumps untill it starts to go up. Id recomend them to anyone
> Evan *


Nice RED rig you got there.
The pictures were great.
How much weight can you haul and dump with it?
How hard is the kit to install and how long does it take to do it?


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

The fuel filler neck I just stubed off right by the tank you can see it in the 4th picture. I plan on making a bracket to help hold it up as you cant leave the gas fill in when pumping you have to hold it. I have yet to have a problem with this setup. The dump is rated at 2 tons (4000lbs) I have had a little over a ton in it and it didnt even struggle with it. This kit was somewhat hard to install seemed only parts fit in perfect most required some modifying to get to work. One main problem is that you have to cut up your stock bumper to make it work. I am in the process of making my own. I had to alter it some as well for my 2 inch lift but it was minor took me a weekend if you sat down and did it all at once. I would recomend it to anyone who wanted a dump seems to work great and deffinitly worth the weekend of install time and the $1000. 
Evan


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killed300ex _
> *another *


 I sure could have used this when I moved 35 pick up loads of dirt from 2 dirt piles that were up on the hill in my back yard down to fill in the road ditch along the front yard.
It was slightly over a tenth of a mile round trip up and down the hill from the dirt piles to the road ditch.
All together I drove 4.9 miles hauling that dirt in my Dodge D-50 pick up with a load handler installed in the bed.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

EXCELLENT! I've seen them set up where the fuel neck comes throught the wheel well. Wish I could convert mine!


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought about puting mine through the wheel well but decided against it because it seems that my wheel wells are always extremly dirty I didnt want to take the chance of getting dirt in the tank everytime I fill up at the gas station.
Evan


----------

